# Best way to connect 2x4s this way?



## jrcharvey (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm new at carpentry but would like to think I'm learning fairly quickly. My latest task for myself is figuring out the best way to connect the two ends of two 2x4s by simple butt joint at a 90 degree angle. This seems simple enough but my project calls for the 2x4s to have the 3 1/2" wide faces facing up when the assembly is laying down on my bench. Think of each of the two segments of an "L" being 3/12" inches wide.

I just recently saw a metal corner bracket on homedepot.com that would work nicely. It had two channels set at 90 degrees that would each hold one of the 2x4s in place. I'll be darned if I can remember the name of the bracket and I haven't been able to find it anywhere since. 

Does anyone know the name of that bracket or have another suggestion for a best method for this?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

jrcharvey said:


> I'm new at carpentry but would like to think I'm learning fairly quickly. My latest task for myself is figuring out the best way to connect the two ends of two 2x4s by simple butt joint at a 90 degree angle. This seems simple enough but my project calls for the 2x4s to have the 3 1/2" wide faces facing up when the assembly is laying down on my bench. Think of each of the two segments of an "L" being 3/12" inches wide.
> 
> I just recently saw a metal corner bracket on homedepot.com that would work nicely. It had two channels set at 90 degrees that would each hold one of the 2x4s in place. I'll be darned if I can remember the name of the bracket and I haven't been able to find it anywhere since.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of that bracket or have another suggestion for a best method for this?


For that connection, you really want a half lap joint.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...ved=0ahUKEwipoPPmipvKAhVFyyYKHT0_Bd4Q_AUIBigB


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

If you don't want to take them apart, you could use a half-lap joint.

If you do want to take them apart, you could use two 6 inch spax screws.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with shoot!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You did not tell us what you're making, but there are many ways to join the two boards together based on the project and the strength needed. 
You use a lap joint as suggested above. 
You can also drill a pilot hole and counter sink a long screw 
You can dowel the joint 
You can use a piece of hardware like a large L bracket or a Simpson Strong Tie bracket


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

When I built the frame for my work bench, I used lap joints and glue and lag bolts. Mity strong, I tell ya!


----------



## chairfixer (Dec 23, 2015)

Kreg Jig possibly


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is really no one best way. The joint would depend on the function. That information you haven't given us.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hurricane straps come in varieties that are similar to what you describe.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You don't need no stinkin' metal straps. :no:

Half lap joints, glue and screws will make a solid joint.

Here are a few pics of a mobile workstation I built using 2x4's for the frame. Half lap joints, glue and screws. :thumbsup:


----------

